

Tagging Seals in Antarctica - cjy
http://www.aspiringecologist.com/2010/10/tagging-seal.html

======
cjy
My friend is in Antarctica doing research and the pictures and video in this
post blew me away.

It reminded me how important it is to do things that you are passionate about.
If you're not working on important, interesting, exciting projects you need to
ask yourself why not?

